# In der Codesys Teilnehmer finden.



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (15 Dezember 2021)

Hallo.

Ich habe das Problem das ich eine HMI mit Codesys programmieren soll.
Jedoch finde ich die HMI nicht als Gerät.
Mit JMobile finde ich die HMI problemlos, aber ich finde auch mit der IP das Gerät nicht im Codesys.
Ich habe die Lizenz für das Codesys noch nicht aktiviert. Aber daran kann es wohl nicht liegen.
Ich musste auch feststellen das es laut meinem PC ein Problem mit der IP-Konfiguration gibt. (Wie kann man das beheben ?)

Gibt es da etwas was ich zuvor einstellen sollte oder wissen müsste ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Ich musste auch feststellen das es laut meinem PC ein Problem mit der IP-Konfiguration gibt. (Wie kann man das beheben ?)


wie ist denn deine netzwerkkonfiguration ?


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wie ist denn deine netzwerkkonfiguration ?


Leider weiß ich nicht wie oder wo ich die verändern und einsehen kann.


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

sollte nicht so schwer sein ....


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (15 Dezember 2021)

Ich kann leider da nicht viel herauslesen.




Wenn ich die Problembehandlung starte findet er dieses Problem.


----------



## az_66 (15 Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube dass deine Netzwerkkonfiguration passt nicht zu Projektkonfiguration.
Mit einer kostenloser Programm *Simple IP Config* kannst du schnell und einfach deine IP Adressen auslesen und ändern(ohne Umweg über Netzwerkkonfiguration)


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (15 Dezember 2021)

Aber w


az_66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass deine Netzwerkkonfiguration passt nicht zu Projektkonfiguration.
> Mit einer kostenloser Programm *Simple IP Config* kannst du schnell und einfach deine IP Adressen auslesen und ändern(ohne Umweg über Netzwerkkonfiguration)


Woher weiß ich wie die IP Adresse aussehen sollte wenn die IP von der HMi 169.254.8.242 ist?


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

Hängst du an einem Router? 
Sieht nicht so aus... DHCP scheint nicht zu laufen


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Hängst du an einem Router?
> Sieht nicht so aus... DHCP scheint nicht zu laufen


Ich bin mit dem HMI nur über ein Cat6 Kabel verbunden.
Ein richtiges Netzwerk gibts noch nicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Aber w
> 
> Woher weiß ich wie die IP Adresse aussehen sollte wenn die IP von der HMi 169.254.8.242 ist?


Indem Du Ahnung von Netzwerken hast.
OK, das war jetzt nicht sehrt hilfreich.
Jeder Netzwerkteilnehmer der via TCP/IP (V4) kommuniziert benötigt eine IP-Adresse. Diese gliedert sich in einen Netzwerkteil und einen Hostteil (vereinfacht Rechnerteil, gilt aber auch für andere Geräte) die Trennung erfolgt über die Subnetzmaske. Alle Bits der IP wo bei der Subnetzmaske das entsprechende Bit 1/TRUE ist gehören zum Netzwerkteil.
Die IP kann fest vergeben werden über Einstellungen am Gerät oder mehr oder minder dynamisch über einen DHCP-Server. Falls ein Gerät keinen DHCP-Server findet oder von den gefundenen keine IP erhält vergibt er sich nach bestimmten Kriterien selber eine. Diese ist dann aus dem Bereich 169.254.X.X mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0, was bei Deinem Panel wohl der Fall ist.
Du musst jetzt an Deinem PC die IP so ändern, dass diese aus dem Netz des Panels ist, also auch mit 169.254 beginnt und die Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0 hat, die selbe IP wie das Panel darf es aber nicht sein, oder DHCP aktivieren.
Ach ja bei einer direkten Verbindung mit einem 1:1 verdrahteten Netzwerkkabel kann es zu Problemen kommen, wie bei der Verbindung zweier PCs über die serielle Schnittstelle müsste auch hier ein gekreuztes Kabel, ein sogenanntes Crossover Kabel zum Einsatz kommen, damit der Ausgang auf der einen Seite auf einen Eingang auf der anderen Seite geht und nicht wieder auf einen Ausgang. Allerdings erkennen die meisten Geräte heutzutage eine "falsche" Verdrahtung und tauschen die Anschlüsse automatisch.


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2021)

wenn deine ip vom hmi 169.254.8.*242* und die netmask 255.255.0.0 ist ...
pc einstellen auf feste ip (nicht automatisch/dhcp)
169.254.8.*2* / 255.255.0.0
ip muss unterschiedlich sein (nur letzte zahl um es mal einfach auszudrücken), netmask muss gleich sein ..
als gateway und dns/nameserver stellst du einfach 
169.254.8.*1* / 255.255.0.0 ein ...

fertig ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wenn deine ip vom hmi 169.254.8.*242* und die netmask 255.255.0.0 ist ...
> pc einstellen auf feste ip (nicht automatisch/dhcp)
> 169.254.8.*2* / 255.255.0.0
> ip muss unterschiedlich sein (nur letzte zahl um es mal einfach auszudrücken), netmask muss gleich sein ..
> ...


Gateway muss leer bleiben weil bei einer direkten Verbindung es kein Gateway gibt, ein Eintrag dort dürfte aber auch nicht stören und DNS kann leer bleiben, weil es keinen DNS Server gibt. Übrigens kann man weder beim Gateway noch bei der DNS Einstellung eine Subnetzmaske einstellen.
Mit DHCP am Rechner läuft es übrigens auch, da der Rechner keine IP erhält und sich dann auch eine aus dem Bereich vergibt, dauert aber immer etwas.


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Gateway muss leer bleiben weil bei einer direkten Verbindung es kein Gateway gibt, ein Eintrag dort dürfte aber auch nicht stören und DNS kann leer bleiben, weil es keinen DNS Server gibt. Übrigens kann man weder beim Gateway noch bei der DNS Einstellung eine Subnetzmaske einstellen.
> Mit DHCP am Rechner läuft es übrigens auch, da der Rechner keine IP erhält und sich dann auch eine aus dem Bereich vergibt, dauert aber immer etwas.


ja stimmt .. 
aber dhcp muss meines wissens aus sein .. sonst nimmt er irgendeine ... die dann evtl nix mit dem subnet des hmi zu tun hat


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ja stimmt ..
> aber dhcp muss meines wissens aus sein .. sonst nimmt er irgendeine ... die dann evtl nix mit dem subnet des hmi zu tun hat


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Für so einen Fall ist der Bereich 169.254.0.1-169.254.255.254 mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0 vorgesehen.


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

Danke für eure Unterstützung. So eine Community ist echt toll.

Passt das so?





Muss ich hier bei Standartgateway einfach den Eintrag rauslöschen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

Ja, die Zahlen im Standardgateway einfach rauslöschen.
Und bitte auch den Eintrag bei DNS, erstens brauchst Du den nicht, zweitens ist das was da drin steht Blödsinn, da gehört eine IP rein und keine Subnetzmaske.


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ja, die Zahlen im Standardgateway einfach rauslöschen.
> Und bitte auch den Eintrag bei DNS, erstens brauchst Du den nicht, zweitens ist das was da drin steht Blödsinn, da gehört eine IP rein und keine Subnetzmaske.


Dann muss ich auch DNS automatisch beziehen einschalten oder?


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe da noch eine recht blöde Frage. Warum wird das HMI von der JMobile-Software erkannt und nur nicht von der Codesys ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Dann muss ich auch DNS automatisch beziehen einschalten oder?


Wenn Du das hinbekommst ohne "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" vorher zu aktivieren gebe ich Dir einen aus.
Aber im Ernst, DNS ist ein Server/-dienst, der Anfragen beantwortet, welche URL (z.B. www.google.de) welche IP-Adresse hat. Das gibt es bei Deiner Konstellation nicht, daher kann das Feld leer bleiben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine recht blöde Frage. Warum wird das HMI von der JMobile-Software erkannt und nur nicht von der Codesys ?


Läuft auf dem Panel denn eine Codesys Runtime, nur dann kann Codesys es auch finden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem HMI nur über ein Cat6 Kabel verbunden.
> Ein richtiges Netzwerk gibts noch nicht.


Für solche Geschichten habe ich eine kleine Fritzbox herumliegen.

Man kann da auch mal mit/ohne DHCP testen usw.

Trotz meiner bescheidenen Netzwerkkenntnisse klappt damit im Prinzip alles.


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Läuft auf dem Panel denn eine Codesys Runtime, nur dann kann Codesys es auch finden.


Das kann ich leider selbst nicht sagen. Das Panel ist neu und hat keine bootbaren Dateien drauf. 
Beim Hochfahren des Panels zeigt es einen JMobile Schriftzug.
Wie kann ich die Codesys Runtime dem Panel aufspielen, wenn ich es nicht verbinden kann?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

So, ich habe gerade mal etwas zu dem Panel herausgesucht. Das scheint der selbe Hersteller von Panels zu sein, den wir früher bei der ABB zur Darstellung der Visu genutzt haben.
Das Panel wirst Du gar nicht unter Codesys finden, weil es keine SPS ist/enthält, kann es zwar, wird bei Dir aber nicht der Fall sein. Das Panel dient nur zur Darstellung der Codesys Visu. Die Visu musst Du in Codesys erstellen und auf Deine SPS spielen. Das Panel dient nur zur Darstellung und baut eine Verbindung zu Deiner SPS auf und holt sich von dieser die Visu Daten und die darzustellenden Daten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine recht blöde Frage. Warum wird das HMI von der JMobile-Software erkannt und nur nicht von der Codesys ?


Kannst Du uns mal erklären, welche Geräte die konkret zusammengesteckt hast?

Typ, Hersteller, Version ...


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (16 Dezember 2021)

Das Panel ist ein Exor eX710 HMI
Und die SPS ist eine Emerson RSTI-EP (EPXPNS001-ADAH) mit wenigen Ein und Ausgängen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Also soll ich mich direkt mit der SPS verbinden. Sprich Pc mit X1 und X2 mit dem Panel?
> Sozusagen habe ich es also immer verkehrt herum versucht.


Grob gesagt, ja. Du schreibst das SPS-Programm und erstellst die Visu, das Ganze spielst Du dann auf die SPS. Das Panel verbindet sich dann mit der SPS und stellt die Visu dar, dafür musst Du das Panel dann konfigurieren.


----------



## TobiasM (17 Dezember 2021)

> Grob gesagt, ja. Du schreibst das SPS-Programm und erstellst die Visu, das Ganze spielst Du dann auf die SPS. Das Panel verbindet sich dann mit der SPS und stellt die Visu dar, dafür musst Du das Panel dann konfigurieren.


@oliver.tonn und @spsHeiniLangRüssel 

Wenn ich die Diskussion so ansehe – handelt es sich um die Codesys-Webvisu? Dann muss man dem Panel doch vereinfach gesagt nur die IP-Adresse der SPS geben, damit der Browser den Webserver der SPS findet. Welchen Zweck hat dann JMobile?

Anderer Fall: Wenn eine (andere) Visu direkt auf dem Panel laufen soll, dann muss ja die Visu für das Panel erstellt werden. Und die Visu muss wissen, wie sie auf die SPS-Daten zugreifen soll.

@spsHeiniLangRüssel
Was ist denn der Zweck Deines Vorhabens? Exor bewirbt das Teil als IOT-Panel, es kann mehr als B&B. Was willst Du davon nutzen?


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (20 Dezember 2021)

TobiasM schrieb:


> @oliver.tonn und @spsHeiniLangRüssel
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion so ansehe – handelt es sich um die Codesys-Webvisu? Dann muss man dem Panel doch vereinfach gesagt nur die IP-Adresse der SPS geben, damit der Browser den Webserver der SPS findet. Welchen Zweck hat dann JMobile?


JMobile ist ein Programm um auf der HMI optisch noch besser Graphische Darstellungen zu realisieren. Jedoch benötigt man dazu eine weitere Lizenz. (Steuerung im Codesys, Dartsellung im JMobile)



TobiasM schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Zweck Deines Vorhabens? Exor bewirbt das Teil als IOT-Panel, es kann mehr als B&B. Was willst Du davon nutzen?


Ich teste mit Hilfe eines erstmal sinnlosen Programmes ob die Funktionen von Codesys ohne JMobile ausreicht, um damit eine Anlage steuern zu können und eben auch, ob die optische Darstellung gut genug ohne JMobile gelingt. 

Ich habe die Verbindung zur HMI mithilfe einer Packageinstalation herstellen können.


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (20 Dezember 2021)

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------

